# What would PETA have to say about this?



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't like it--I am sure they would.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

"You're abusing the dogs for hunting purposes."

"You're abusing the deer."


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm not touching this one


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

They would call it hunting and they will say hunters are bad.
I myself would not call this hunting at all.
The human does nothing but film and is a poor camerman at that.
I hope he shoots better then he films for the deers sake.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

those people should be shot, that is rediculous! should have jumped on the dog's and people's backs with a knife, just plain stupid!


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

Seems pretty sporting..... ukey:


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

minus going to the length some already have, I'll say this:

I do not personally understand dog hunting--I don't know how it normally works, but I certainly don't like how this particular hunt LOOKS........


For that matter, I've never been a big fan of runnign bear, etc., but that's my personal preference. I won't say that's wrong, but I will say in this case if the guy was gonna shoot the deer I feel he should have, much sooner, and if not, he should have called the dogs off, instead of running the deer to the ground.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

S.E.Hunter said:


> What would PETA have to say about this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_6V5ZtvGdA


If I came across that scene, someone woudl be missing a bunch of dogs, cause they'd be swimmin with the fishes...I got no tolerance for an unfair chase...legal or not.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm with Mark on this one. Seems more like an animal cruelty to me. The "hunters" (and I use that term loosely) didn't even "seem" prepared to hunt for deer. They were more or less just "taunting" and "teasing" the deer. This was obvious by the camera man statement that he was looking for a KNIFE to jump on it's back to kill the deer.

Just a sad situation, and a bad example of hunters in general.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

This is why people view hunters as ignorant ********. This is a disgusting display of stupidity.


----------



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

There would be several dead dogs laying there and me kickin their ass!! thats rediculous!!!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats not hunting.... I dont even know what to say to that... They should be shot.


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

*moved?!?*

I can't see any good reason this got moved from the hunting forum....not my board, but I"m not sure how this is so irrelevant to hunting.......


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

This could be just another day in any one of the Dixie states that still allow dog chasers to do what they do. This is typical of a wounded or very tired deer to head to water to try to throw off the dogs. A of of those that hunt like this think just as bad of us. They don't like the fact others get the woods first and get a shot at "their deer" before they do. We have one county here that ML are not allowed in. They would stop archery if they could figure out a way. My opinion and other is that the dog hunters are the group most visible and they're the ones presenting us in a bad light more often than not. More problems seem to be dog chaser related. This is a classic example of their mentality in action.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

markalbob said:


> I don't like it--I am sure they would.





belden148 said:


> I'm not touching this one





buckmark23 said:


> That sucks.


+1



markalbob said:


> I can't see any good reason this got moved from the hunting forum....not my board, but I"m not sure how this is so irrelevant to hunting.......


Maybe its NOT considered hunting. :noidea:


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

While I respect various forms of hunting including hunting deer with hounds, footage like this serves as nothing but propaganda for anti hunters. Thus one should scrutinize how common a scenereo like this might be.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know about peta,but I think it's disgusting ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Me of all people can't find a way to defend that.


----------

